# Straightening a leg on a fork



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I just cut a dogwood fork, it has one leg bent slightly, it looks like it could be straightened. I thought maybe boiling it for a while, lay it flat and clamp it in the bend until it is straight. Is this the way it is done?
I have removed the bark, would it be best let it age for a couple of weeks or get it while it is green?

RR


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Applying hot steam is a standard way to bend slats of wood. And in the old days, heating bent wooden arrows and using pressure was a standard way of straightening them. If no one else weighs in on this one, I would try the boil and clamp technique you suggest.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

_Should work. I'ld do it before it seasons.._


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

sounds good to me think it will work


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Charles said:


> Applying hot steam is a standard way to bend slats of wood. And in the old days, heating bent wooden arrows and using pressure was a standard way of straightening them. If no one else weighs in on this one, I would try the boil and clamp technique you suggest.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


This is how I would do it too.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks fellas, its sitting on 2 spoons in a pot of water, just about to boil.

RR


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I boiled it for 20 minutes and clamped the bend with a large C clamp. It took about 90% to 95% of the bend out. I noticed checking at the tip of the tine that was clamped down. I have it clamped with a small C clamp and I'll leave it like that until it cures, if the checking is still visible, I'll inject some 2 part epoxy, and re-clamp. There are lots of dogwoods in the area I found this fork, during Christmas school vacation, I'll round up a couple of teenagers and see what I can find.

RR


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

If it's green I would try to fix it where you want it then try micro n it till dry , I think I'll try it,to see if it will work. MM


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

This is what I do if I need to straighten a small piece of wood (1) bring large pot of water to a rolling boil. (2) when water is rolling I bring it down to a gentle boil and add a small amount of fabric softener to the water and place the wood in the water leaving it at a gentle boil for 30-45 min.(3) I remove the piece and while it is still hot use a series of clamps evenly spaced to clamp the wood to a thick board and place it inside a green garbage bag to slow down drying, I leave it in the bag for 12-15 hrs (4) I then unclamp the Piece of wood and place it in a medium size cardboard box filled with saw dust burying the wood apox in the middle of the box this way the moisture in the wood is drawn into the saw dust evenly and the wood will cure evenly with out checking. Depending on where you live hot or cold climate will be the deciding factor on how long the piece is in the sawdust. Hope this helps


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Inkspot that sounds like a great Idea. I'm going to give that a whirl!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I saw this on primitive bow making video- apply grease or veg oil on the fork where you want to bend, heat up the fork on open wood fire then correct the bend of the fork on a vise or between 2 trees.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I would make a jig and steam it.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Try to slightly overcorrect the bend after steaming as you'll get some reflex when you remove the clamp.


----------

